
100-year-old metal hook could determine whether PG&E guilty of criminal conduct - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/this-old-metal-hook-could-determine-whether-pg-e-committed-a-crime-11583623059
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/F8LPT](https://archive.is/F8LPT)

